# J. R. W. Sloane on the primacy of preaching the word



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 13, 2019)

The Gospel ministry, whether viewed with reference to the Divine warrant upon which it rests; the influence of the Holy Spirit upon which its efficiency depends; the transcendent importance of those truths which comprise its subject-matter; or the momentous issues suspended upon their reception or rejection, – rises in dignity and importance above all other functions exercised by man. ...

For more, see J. R. W. Sloane on the primacy of preaching the word.


----------

